# Sheer Stupidity a Photographic Illustration...



## SmoothSeas (Oct 10, 2021)

my niece, while looking over my shoulder commented,  'some folk shouldn't be allowed to breed.'


​


----------



## Trila (Nov 3, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> my niece, while looking over my shoulder commented,  'some folk shouldn't be allowed to breed.'
> 
> 
> View attachment 188506​


I completely agree with your niece, 100%! ❤


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2021)

Well, as long as nobody moves the truck...........


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 7, 2021)

​


----------



## win231 (Nov 7, 2021)

There is one item (not a sign) that proves people are stupid:  Speed Bumps.
They force you to slow down in parking lots & neighborhood streets by damaging your car if you go too fast over them.
The threat of damaging your car will make people drive safely, but without them, the threat of running over a pedestrian won't.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)

win231 said:


> There is one item (not a sign) that proves people are stupid:  Speed Bumps.
> They force you to slow down in parking lots & neighborhood streets by damaging your car if you go too fast over them.
> *The threat of damaging your car will make people drive safely, but without them, the threat of running over a pedestrian won't.*


That is so true...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 7, 2021)

Your niece is right. Sign makers aren't always too bright either:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Your niece is right. Sign makers aren't always too bright either:
> 
> View attachment 193375


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 8, 2022)

well-known fact  -  ya just can't fix stupid...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

and yet another example...


​


----------



## win231 (Mar 3, 2022)

There was one sign I don't see any more on businesses:
_"These doors to remain unlocked during business hours."_

A comedian mentioned it in his routine.  He described the sign & said:  "I wonder what the discussion was while the doors were locked:"
"Ya know, we've been open all day & we haven't had a single customer.  Ya think we should unlock the doors?"


----------

